# Midland Breakfast Club Sunday 4th Oct



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Anybody going ???? :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Was thinking of popping along again, weather permitting


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Weather Meant to be OK, 36 Degrees and glorious sunshine !!! oh sorry thats in Rio de Janerio !! 14 degrees and dry !! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> Weather Meant to be OK, 36 Degrees and glorious sunshine !!! oh sorry thats in Rio de Janerio !! 14 degrees and dry !! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


 :lol: :lol: T shirt on and top off then [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Might come along guys, depends really, will let you know on Friday or Saturday 

Paul


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi all i will be there weather permitting. 8)

DAZ


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Daz and anyone else....... if i come along, which i will have to see (main route there might be closed off as they are resurfacing 10 miles of road for a month), so if i can get there without going 100 miles around the country, do you fancy meeting before we go in so we are together?? I will be able to confirm if i am going on Saturday

Paul


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Paul I'm not shore at what point the road works start from but could you go Newport Telford meet at mine is on route.Then meet up with the others at the lay-by just off the M54/A41 roundabout me and forest have met there befor not in a dogging type way or out. :lol: :lol:

DAZ 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> Paul I'm not shore at what point the road works start from but could you go Newport Telford meet at mine is on route.Then meet up with the others at the lay-by just off the M54/A41 roundabout me and forest have met there befor not in a dogging type way or out. :lol: :lol:
> 
> DAZ 8)


Roadworks will run from Tern Hill A41 all the way to Edgemond turn off just before Newport on A41. They could start Monday, plus i will be coming down there @ 9am odd on a Sunday so might get away with it. I know where the lay-by is Daz, i can meet you on route if you wish Daz if you are going to be on route for me on the A41??

Paul


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > Paul I'm not shore at what point the road works start from but could you go Newport Telford meet at mine is on route.Then meet up with the others at the lay-by just off the M54/A41 roundabout me and forest have met there befor not in a dogging type way or out. :lol: :lol:
> ...


Cool see you at the lay-by then what time is good for all then LAD'S.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

i'll be there about 8.30am with an S5,Z4 and possibly an Aston Martin Vantage (if it starts, i mean its a year old now and its british) in tow, :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I will be there around 8.30am also then, this ok with you Daz??

Paul


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I think all that are showing have to be there for 8:30 and all visitors are welcome from 9:00 onwards according to the web site. so shall we say meet at the lay-by for 9:00 ?

DAZ


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

DAZTTC said:


> I think all that are showing have to be there for 8:30 and all visitors are welcome from 9:00 onwards according to the web site. so shall we say meet at the lay-by for 9:00 ?
> 
> DAZ


Later the better.

Hate mornings. :roll:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

We will save you a space you know you will be late. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Even 9am on a Sat is still harsh isn't it lol

I'll do my best.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hark said:


> Even 9am on a Sat is still harsh isn't it lol
> 
> I'll do my best.


Mate it get worse it on Sunday. :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Even 9am on a Sat is still harsh isn't it lol
> ...


Haha.... dont tell him, would of been good Matt waiting there on a Saturday :lol: :lol: :lol:

9am is cool with me


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> Paul I'm not shore at what point the road works start from but could you go Newport Telford meet at mine is on route.Then meet up with the others at the lay-by just off the M54/A41 roundabout me and forest have met there befor not in a dogging type way or out. :lol: :lol:
> 
> DAZ 8)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Don't tell every one

9:00 should be OK for me. I have a mate in tow from Leicester in his Elise, think we might need a bigger lay by with every body else


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

So where exactly are we meant to meet?

Can my brother come in his mini?


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Absoluteley no problem !!! the more the merrier !!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: it it has wheels, It's welcome !! :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

bozzy96 said:


> Absoluteley no problem !!! the more the merrier !!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: it it has wheels, It's welcome !! :twisted: :twisted:


update: Mini indicators stopped working lol

So it'll just be me if I get up in time. Going to give it a clean today and fit some new pads.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I take it we are parking in the public car park??

Also does it cost anything to get in.... i know its free for Cosford Museums, but is the car show charging?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Redscouse said:


> I take it we are parking in the public car park??
> 
> Also does it cost anything to get in.... i know its free for Cosford Museums, but is the car show charging?


£20 for diesels. :?


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

£2 for the car park and £3 for a sausage or bacon cob and a coffee !!!!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'd love to come but 
a) I've a very important secret mission for the club

b) its miles away :wink:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

I think it was the Sausage cob that killed it, way too expensive, !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> I'd love to come but
> a) I've a very important secret mission for the club
> 
> b) its miles away :wink:


Sorry i cant be there due to this Andrew...... im taking somebody with me who really wants to go


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> I take it we are parking in the public car park??
> 
> Also does it cost anything to get in.... i know its free for Cosford Museums, but is the car show charging?


Paul, if we meet in the lay by just off the M54 at around 9 ish, you should be able to sneak your tractor in with us under the radar  
Iain


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

forest said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > I take it we are parking in the public car park??
> ...


Shut it Iain you tart :lol: :lol:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Redscouse
Shut it Iain you tart :lol: :lol:[/quote said:


> :lol: :lol:
> See you tomorrow


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

where is it ? :?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Tesiboo said:


> where is it ? :?


RAF Cosford near Telford i believe.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice seeing you all today..... i walked past our parked cars to get a coffee, must of only been 5 mins, come back outside and you had all gone... shocking! :roll:

See you all on the 21st


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Sorry mate me and Matt had a look about but could not see anyone.Not a bad tern out and a nice day to boot good to see you all.

DAZ 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry Paul we did look but couldn't see anyone. Realised I don't have your number either. :?

I'll go again though, it's a nice morning, not too far and pretty relaxed.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

No worries lads, only messing.

Came back and everyone of you had left, had some pimped up Megane next to me lol

Yeh id go again, maybe we should see if we can have a little stand there  

Paul


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> No worries lads, only messing.
> 
> Came back and everyone of you had left, had some pimped up Megane next to me lol
> 
> ...


Yes would be good if we could get some more down and have a stand. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice day for it guys, sorry we left you Paul, see ya in Redditch. Pretty good turn out today, some nice wheels on show there

Iain


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Didn't see you take them.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hark said:


> Didn't see you take them.


The old man took em :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Snap, more the less the same from the other old man, without him in em :wink:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Got this one for Bozzy


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

That looks superb !!! glad i spent most of saturday polishing it !!! cheers


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

You're welcome, a good day applying some TLC on sat [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Yeah The car !!! not the wife !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

forest said:


> Got this one for Bozzy


 Very nice.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

audimad said:


> forest said:
> 
> 
> > Got this one for Bozzy
> ...


Thank You, Must admit does look good when it's clean !!


----------

